
Turing Test Prize Has Two Winners - olalonde
http://singularityhub.com/2012/10/08/turing-test-prize-has-two-winners/
======
lutusp
A misleading headline. There are no realistic candidates to "win" a true
Turing test. Even Watson, who won Jeopardy, would not be accepted as human in
a fair, open-ended interview meant to uncover errors in an effort to pass as
human:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/17/science/17jeopardy-
watson....](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/17/science/17jeopardy-
watson.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

